

"Data visualization is more a medium than a technology" - bluishgreen
http://www.scribemedia.org/2007/10/04/stamen-2/

======
zach
I was full of hope when I saw the Trulia link, because our real estate startup
often thinks about dataviz possibilities that provide people insight about the
places they're interested in.

But, whoops, it's more like an online gallery, basically a PR thing. They are
pretty, but come on, guys. People desperately need accessible analysis about
stuff relevant to them, not works of art.

